# superinfection exclusion to control bee lose



## Graperunner (Mar 13, 2012)

Varroa immunizing the bees in a hive with a non-lethal strain of vires and creates a
superinfection exclusion to control the lethal Strains of the vires. 

this was posted before in the treatment free beekeeping forum but needs another look.
the good part starts about 3:20 in this is not about a hive grooming off the varroa

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUFDXl8VGvs

Is this why some can go small cell and some can not.

if the short cut does not work here is the original post.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?320279-True-or-No


----------



## Sky (Jul 7, 2015)

It will be interesting to see where this research goes.. I see a lot of promise in this discovery. 
Maybe in a few years we'll all be scrambling to obtain packages of mites with type B infection to intentionally dump in our hives... I'd try it....

it does make me wonder if the survival rates experienced are due solely to the mites, the selective breeding program or is a combination of both - I would think the super-infection exclusion effect should affect "mutt" bees similarly as far as survival rates goes (all other things besides breeding being equal)

Sky


----------

